# Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet



## Kubanerle (9. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach günstigen Gummifischen der Fa. Kopyto.

Wer kennt einen günstigen onlinehändler ?

Wenn möglich direkt mit dem Link und wer möchte auch mit dem Preis posten, danke.#6


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Bitte http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/index.php?cPath=22_57_274 Gruß Pitti


----------



## Stefan6 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

www.gummitanke.de
http://www.camo-tackle.de/


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Hier günstig (z.B. 5" Laminiert für 0,895€) und mehr Auswahl:

http://www.camo-tackle.de


----------



## drehteufel (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

So richtig günstig gibts die auf 3..2..1..com, nur leider nicht in den Farben, die ich suche. Aber 25 Stück (3,5cm) für 2,50$ finde ich fair...


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Ich bestelle immer bei www.angel-technik.de und war bisher stets sehr zufrieden mit Preisen, Beratung und Service.


----------



## ZanderKalle (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Ich kann auch nur Camo-Tackle empfehlen.... super Service und schnellere Lieferung und du kannst da auch online  bezahlen dann haste deine Lieferung meistens innerhalb von 2 Tagen#6


----------



## Waagemann (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bestelle immer bei www.angel-technik.de und war bisher stets sehr zufrieden mit Preisen, Beratung und Service.



Kann ich nur voll zustimmen!Hab letztens erst wieder Nachschub bestellt!Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Gummifischen gibts auch noch Preiserlass!


----------



## Stachelgetier (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

bestelle innerhalb Deutschland immer bei

www.angel-technik.de
www.as-tackle.de
www.spinnerundco.de

Da gibts alles was Mann so braucht :vik:


----------



## Ghanja (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Ich bestelle meistens bei CAMO-Tackle oder TheJigMaster.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



drehteufel schrieb:


> So richtig günstig gibts die auf 3..2..1..com, nur leider nicht in den Farben, die ich suche. Aber 25 Stück (3,5cm) für 2,50$ finde ich fair...



Haste mal nen Link?


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Ja,

habe ich. Das ist ein fairer und reeller Preis für einen Pfennigartikel wie den Gummifisch: 3,75$ für 50 Stück.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-x-50-Chart...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247 Hier in D wird mal wieder abgezockt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Danke Drehteufel!


----------



## serviola (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Moin Drehteufel,
das ist der Link des Tages. Genau was ich hier fürs Mittelmeer brauche, und dazu noch unglaublich günstig.

Danke für's suchen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Habe den Verkäufer angeschrieben bez anderer Dekore und evtl anderer Ausführungen, werde berichten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Habe ich schon gestern gemacht, die Antwort aber bisher nur mit PM weitergeleitet. Aufgrund des offensichtlich großen Interesses hier mal mein Text:

Hi! 
i´m interested in Kopyto Shads in 4" and 5" 
Do you also sell other colours? 
I am interestet in about 200 - 300 Lures, how much would be the shipping? 

Thanks, and sorry for my bad english... 

Stefan

Hier mal die Antwort:

I believe your english is better than my German...the last email I sent in German it took the poor fellow two days to figure it out. I have 4" kopytos in white and the motor oil chartreuse only. the fastest, cheapest and safest way to ship 200-300 baits would be the Flat rate air mail boxes which are $39 US...the Flat Rate means the postage cost is the same rather there is 200 or 300 baits in them...the $39 includes insurance and tracking. I have some more 4" baits in transit but I don't know how long it will take them to get here...could be as much as 2 weeks. 

Cheers
Doc

Hoffe das hilft dem einen oder anderen... Da wird auch schnell klar welche Gewinnspannen bei so Gummiködern drin sind, auch wenn man mal mit den deutschen GHändlerpreisen vergleicht...


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Hab da auch noch eine Antwort zu bieten:

Hi,

At present all I have available for sale are the colors that I have listed.  Two of the colors that you asked about chartreuse hologram/black (067), and Orange/black (072) are painted or dipped following their manufacture. Both of these colors leave the factory without the black color on them.


Doc

Geffery R. Luttrell, Ph.D.


Liest sich für mich so, als ob die später noch einmal nachgefärbt werden...??? Wer macht das dann? Shadxperts?


----------



## Ocrem (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Ich bestelle meistens bei CAMO-Tackle oder TheJigMaster.



So siehts bei mir auch aus.


----------



## JerkerHH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Moin... 

www.gummitanke.de

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## tomry1 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Camo Tackle soll billig sein???

Gleiche Artikel... habe von 2 Monaten bei Camo Tackle bestellt.
Einmal für 3,75 und einmal für 0,75... Naja warscheinlich handelt es sich um Stückpreise und Setpreis oder als was erkennt ihr die Angebote?

https://angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=products&file=info&cPath=3_174&products_id=2250

http://www.camo-tackle.de/5-salty-bites-shad-zander-bubblegum-ice-p-1608.html


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Camo Tackle soll billig sein???
> 
> Gleiche Artikel... habe von 2 Monaten bei Camo Tackle bestellt.
> Einmal für 3,75 und einmal für 0,75... Naja warscheinlich handelt es sich um Stückpreise und Setpreis oder als was erkennt ihr die Angebote?
> ...



das bei CAMO ist set mit 5 das bei Angeltechnik ist Stk


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Bei Camo steht doch dabei: "Inhalt 5 Stück" 
Kommt also am Ende aufs gleiche raus...

Über DocsGrubs bin ich auch schonmal gestolpert. K.A. ob er zuverlässig ist, aber die Auswahl hält sich halt leider in Grenzen. Die BA mini Shads würde ich mir ja holen. 

flo


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:q


----------



## LocalPower (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Kubanerle schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach günstigen Gummifischen der Fa. Kopyto.
> 
> Wer kennt einen günstigen onlinehändler ?
> 
> Wenn möglich direkt mit dem Link und wer möchte auch mit dem Preis posten, danke.#6



nur kurz erwähnt...die Dinger sind nicht von Kopyto, die heissen so.
Hersteller ist RELAX


----------



## drehteufel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Hat jemand die Adresse der RELAX-Herstellerhomepage? Kann ich irgendwie nicht finden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> vieleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter: shadxperts
> 
> sind m.M.n. die Hauptimporteure der Kopytos



http://relax.bielawa.pl/firma.html


----------



## drehteufel (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Das sind also Polen? Habe da schonmal sowas gehört. Kennt jemand von Euch eine Bezugsquelle in den USA für die Kopytos?
Danke für den Tipp mit Shadxperts, aber da die wohl der Generalimporteur sind glaube ich, dass gerade die das größte und für mich viel zu große Stück des Kuchens beim Verdienen abbekommen, weniger die diversen Shops hier...


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Ja es sind Polen, Kopyto bedeutet Huf  Relax vertreibt nichts in den USA


----------



## schlachtmann (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

www.thejigmaster.com

Da findet man alles zu einem sehr günstigen Preis und falls mal was andres gewünscht ist, Frau Wunderlich ist ein seh angenehmer Kontakt, die alles möglich macht.
Sicherlich gibt es Läden, die versprechen und versprechen und nichts wird, bei thejigmaster war sowas noch nie.

Grüssle


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Da gibt es aber auch andere Erfahrungen...

Mit den oben genannten Shops habe ich aber auch noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, alle Shops die hier bisher stehen sind meiner Meinung nach zu empfehlen...


Sicher kommt es in jedem dieser Shops auch zu Fehlern, aber insgesamt finde ich die alle gut!


----------



## drehteufel (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Naja, 2,75 Euro für 5 Stück 5cm Kopyto Classic ist hier in D der Normalpreis, es geht aber auch anders, siehe unten. Da komme ich auf einen Stückpreis von 0,073 Euro, sprich 7 Cent!!! Und wenn ich dann vergleiche, komme ich bei 7 Cent (USA) zu 45 Cent (D) auf knapp das 7-fache.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-0-x-25-White-...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
Da darf man sich schon fragen, wo das günstig sein soll? #c
Zumal man bedenken sollte, dass die Dinger erst aus unserem Nachbarland (!!!) nach USA geschickt werden müssen. Wie also rechtfertigt sich so ein Preisunterschied?
Ich persönlich fische mit einem GuFi, für den ich nicht mal 10 Cent zahle, wesentlich risikofreudiger (Hindernisse etc.) und damit fischträchtiger, als wenn ich fast 50 Cent dafür hinlege.
Ich bin dafür, dass wir eine Fahrt nach Polen zum Hersteller unternehmen, uns den Kofferraum mit (hoffentlich preiswerten) Kopytos vollmachen und glücklich sind.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Wenn Du fährst sag Bescheid, dann hätte ich gerne was...

Aber falls es möglich ist da direkt in Polen welche zu kaufen könnte man damit sicher einen florierenden Handel betreiben...

Seien wir realistisch - die Händler in D zahlen auch nur einen Bruchteil des hier aufgerufenen Preises, aber irgendwie müssen sie ihre kosten ja auch decken. Sollen sie natürlich auch, aber die Frage ist halt wie hoch die Marge wirklich sein muss. Und ob man damit nicht selber provoziert, das die Leute dann im ausland kaufen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

@Drehteufel: nicht ganz richtig, Relax läßt in den USA herstellen und verkarrt das hier hin, nicht umgekehrt. Relax wird in den USA nicht promoted, steht alles in Docs Auktionen

Nach PL zu fahren und kaufen ist nicht, Vertrieb ausschließlich über Fachhandel. Wobei wen es möglich wäre würde ich glatt nen Sattelzug dafür von der Firma hinschicken.


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

ich habe mir bei 3.2.1 einige gekauft und finde den preis ganz ok für 100 stück 34,99 plus 4 euro versand 

Relax Kopyto BLS 3x3 7,5cm Gummifisch 100 Stück wählbar ist sofort kauf

je nach dem welche größe benötigt wird auf jeden fall war das super billig im vergleich zu unseren händler um die ecke der 1,00 euro pro stück nimmt habe gleich 200 stück bestellt werde berichten wie es geklappt hat mit versand usw..

die 
Relax Kopyto 4-L 11,5cm Gummifisch 100 St Frei wählbar

werden für 44,99 verkauft und so weit ich sehe hat er noch einiges auf lager fand den preis ganz ok mal sehen wenn ich meine 7,5 cmbekomme ob ich da noch mehr bestelle aber nicht das ihr beiden shon in Polen wart mit dem LKW  
mfg. August


----------



## penell (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

@ August

ehrlich ich finde den Preis nicht besonders günstig.
Ich bestelle auch lieber in der USA
kommt man finde ich besser bei weg


----------



## grazy04 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



penell schrieb:


> @ August
> 
> ehrlich ich finde den Preis nicht besonders günstig.
> Ich bestelle auch lieber in der USA
> kommt man finde ich besser bei weg




Wenn Du dich von nem Link trennen könnstest, wenns da noch preiswerter geht.... 
Ich fand 38,99 cent / pro Stk und 48,99 cent incl. Versand recht gut.


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

vieleicht hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen das ich bei dem günstigen preis noch 10% rabbat von ebay (Gutschein von Ebay) bei einer paypal zahlung erhalten habe dadurch wurden 200 stück noch 7 euro günstiger

was import angeht aus Amerika ist ja eine schöne sache allerdings wenn ich bedenke das so etwas auch mal am Zoll ein paar Tage liegen kann und das mitten in der Zander Saison dan bezahle ich lieber etwas mehr habe aber dafür die sachen relativ schnell zuhause

@*penell *
*mein vergleich bezog sich auch nur an dem händler um die ecke der sie für 1 euro das stück verkauft und da sind die bei 3.2.1 günstiger *

Bei Rollen Verstehe ich den Import aber wenn wir demnächst würklich anfangen auch den kleinkram im Ausland zu bestellen dan gehen würklich alle unsere Händler baden und nicht auszudenken wo wir dann alle unsere Köder wie Maden usw beziehen 

denke nicht das die irgendwann mit der preispolitik umschwenken werden und für 15- 20 Euro eimerweise Köder verkaufen wie das in Amerika ist doch wenn wir ehrlich sind Brauchen wir würklich das zeugs eimerweise ????

mfg. August


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



August schrieb:


> denke nicht das die irgendwann mit der preispolitik umschwenken werden und für 15- 20 Euro eimerweise Köder verkaufen wie das in Amerika ist doch wenn wir ehrlich sind Brauchen wir würklich das zeugs eimerweise ????



Nur kurz nachgefragt:

Du hast grade 200 Stück bestellt und fragst dann ob man wirklich einen Eimer voll braucht? :m

Wenn man die Händlerpreise für Gummikram kennt weiss man das da eben das Geld verdient wird das mit Ruten, Rollen etc nicht mehr zu machen ist. Wenn dafür Auswahl, Verfügbarkeit etc stimmen sei es den Händlern gegönnt...


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Hi,
ich bemühe mich ja auch preiswert einzukaufen .
Aber man sollte da wirklich auch an die Händler in Deutschland denken , die haben es auf Grund von den Bestellungen im Net eh schon schwer genug.
Ich bin bereit einen etwas höheren Preis zu zahlen wenn die Auswahl und der Srevice stimmt.
Mein Händler um die Ecke erledigt für mich auch schon mal kleinere Dinge für lau , im Gegenzug bin ich dann auch bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen.
Und in der Regel komme ich im Jahr auf ca. 50-70 Gummiköder die ich mir kaufe , mehr sind es eh nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn man die Händlerpreise für Gummikram kennt weiss man das da eben das Geld verdient wird ...


 
Bei Kopytos ca.10- 15 Cent pro Stück.

Wer das den deutschen Händlern nicht gönnt, der muss halt im Ausland einkaufen.

Ich halte das allerdings nicht für zuviel, oder geht Ihr alle für umsonst arbeiten? :q

Ich rede jetzt allerdings nur von Einzelhändlern, was die Grosshändler und Importeure sich reinziehen kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

NAja Tommy, Fakt ist eig das hier in der Umgebung die meisten für einen 10 cm Kopyto zwischen 0,80-1€ nehmen 

Bei meinen Verlusten ist da schnell am Tag 30 - 40 € nur an GuFi weg, Jigköpfe noch nicht drin...


----------



## DRU (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Ich bin zwar kein Händler, jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn ein 4" Kopyto im Laden 80 cent kostet, er auch nicht mehr als 30 bezahlt , wenn überhaupt so viel!


----------



## flori66 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> am Tag 30 - 40 € nur an GuFi weg,



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wie machst du das denn? Wenn mir am Tag 10 Gufis abreißen dann hab ich entweder die Schnauze voll oder ich beackere ne andere Stelle.


----------



## penell (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

@Denni_Lo

was am Tag verballerst du 30-40 Euro an Gummi weg?
Sag mal wohin wirst du die denn, in ne Chemiebrodelsuppe die die Dinger auflöst oder wie???


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



DRU schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Händler, jedoch gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn ein 4" Kopyto im Laden 80 cent kostet, er auch nicht mehr als 30 bezahlt , wenn überhaupt so viel!


 
30 Cent brutto oder netto?|bigeyes
Wenn Du einen Grosshändler kennsts, wo ich für30 Cent 10 cm Kopytos herbekomme, dann her damit.
Ansonsten würde ich Dich höflichst bitten hier keine Gerüchte in die Welt zu setzen.


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nur kurz nachgefragt:
> 
> Du hast grade 200 Stück bestellt und fragst dann ob man wirklich einen Eimer voll braucht? :m


 
he he na ja habe vorgesorgt für schlechte Zeiten 

ab und an an schlechten Tagen verliert man auch 10-12 Stück und mit 200 komme ich ca. 1 Jahr klar je nach dem wo ich Spinnfischen gehe 

aber ein Eimer mit 1000 Stück ist da schon was anderes müsste mir dan alle Sortimentenkisten unsere Baumarktes aneignen um die alle zu Sortieren 

der Händler bei 3.2.1 Verdient ja auch noch was zum leben und vieleicht ist er beim nächsten mal mutiger und bestellt auch anstatt 10000 Stück 100000 und bietet die noch billiger an k.a

jetzt brauche ich nur noch passende Hacken die gehen langsam auch zu neige ne Addy wo man die bekommen kann fehlt und nen neuen Thread dafür extra aufzumachen halte ich nicht umbedingt für notwendig gibt ja shon genug Überflüssige 

also wenn jemand ne gute adresse hat immer her damit


----------



## DRU (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Ich gehe bei HEKs immer ohne die Märchensteuer aus 

Seit wann sind Annahmen bzw Spekulationen Gerüchte???

Und mal im Ernst, Du verkaufts sie selber für 0,65 cent pro Stück, aus kaufmännischer Sicht wäre eine Marge von unter 2 bei solch kleinen Beträgen absolut nicht sinnvoll, vor allem seit der Märchensteuererhebung vor 3 Jahren.


----------



## penell (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

finde ich echt interessant das es doch viele gibt die anscheinend sich nicht abschrecken lassen bei solchen Köderverlusten.
Bei mir ist es nach 5 schon so das es mich ankotzt, und spätestens nach 7 packe ich ein. (angenommen man fängt nicht besonders)


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



penell schrieb:


> finde ich echt interessant das es doch viele gibt die anscheinend sich nicht abschrecken lassen bei solchen Köderverlusten.
> Bei mir ist es nach 5 schon so das es mich ankotzt, und spätestens nach 7 packe ich ein. (angenommen man fängt nicht besonders)


 
nun was soll man machen wenn die Zander sich alle in den Steinpackungen Verstecken und nahe am Grund ist halt die beste tiefe sie zu suchen 

aber ich schäme mich weil ich die Gewässer mit Blei verseuche nur bislang gibt es noch keine BIO Blei Jigköpfe


----------



## penell (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

die Kunst ist es den Köder knapp drüber anzubieten


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

vom ufer aus sehr schwierig bei steilkanten und Unterwasserbergen  kurze Zupfer über dem Grund und irgendwann nach ner weile wieder Hänger ganz Leichte Jigköpfe senken die verlustrate ein wenig allerdings wollen sie nicht immer Köder die ganz langsam zum Grund sinken sind shon komische Fische diese zander und jeder hat sein Geheimrezept


----------



## djoerni (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

an der elbe hast du an gewissen stellen bis zu 30 abrisse pro tag...
dazu aber auch schöne fische


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

der händler bei 321 verkauft seine restfarben oder ähnliches....kenne aber jemand der 100 3.5 cm für 15.- verkauft und das ist schon o.k.ob er alle farben hat weis ich nicht brauch eh nur 3-4 farben.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



DRU schrieb:


> ... bei solch kleinen Beträgen absolut nicht sinnvoll,.


 
Da hast Du allerdings recht.
Sinnvoll das ich die Dinger anbiete ist es wirklich nicht.
Ich habe sie auch nur der Vollständigkeit halber, mit der Hoffung das der Kunde auch andere Artikel bestellt.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



			
				Denni_Lo;2748271
Bei meinen Verlusten ist da schnell am Tag 30 - 40 € nur an GuFi weg schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich denn gerne mal einen Taucher runterschicken , bei den Golfbällen klappt das ja auch schon , so mancher Taucher lebt davon :q
> Gruß Udo


----------



## penell (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

udo sag das nicht so laut, ich glaube du hast da ne Marktlücke entdeckt.
Morgen siehste wie die Boardis alle mit Schnorchel und Taucherbrille bewaffnet auch Goldgräber Suche gehen


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

@Tommi-Engel wie ich sehe hast du ja auch Jigköpfe bei dir sieht so aus als hätte ich jetzt welche gefunden Unser Händler um die Ecke bitet diese mehr als doppelt so teuer an 

jetzt habe ich nur vergessen wie das mit der größe war 3/0 oder 4/0 für nen 7,5 cm Kopyto 

Welche Hacken waren es mit 5,5 cm 

dann kann ich meine bestellung aufgeben


----------



## prignitz_angler (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

2/0


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

3/0 für den 7,5cm und 2/0 für den 5,5cm sollte gut passen.

Zu den Gummis kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, das bei der Abnahmemenge 
nicht auch irgendwie ein Deal mit einem unser Partnerhändler möglich gewesen wäre.

Irgendwelche Gutschein & Co. mal außen vor.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Der Rhein nimmt viel  und wen ich keinen Hänger habe, mache ich was falsch. Die besten Stellen die ich kenne sind schon eher von der Ködergrab Fraktion


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



penell schrieb:


> finde ich echt interessant das es doch viele gibt die anscheinend sich nicht abschrecken lassen bei solchen Köderverlusten.
> Bei mir ist es nach 5 schon so das es mich ankotzt, und spätestens nach 7 packe ich ein. (angenommen man fängt nicht besonders)





Mich nervt JEDER Köder, den ich abreiße, und 7 habe ich meist gar nicht dabei, von den benötigten Stahlvorfächern gar nicht zu reden. Nach 3 oder 4 oder allerspätestens 5 abgerissenen Ködern ist definitiv Feierabend. Solche Ködergräber erkläre ich dann auch kurzerhand zu (zumindest mit den mir bekannten Methoden) unbefischbar. Letztlich will ich ja "nur" einen Zander fangen und der ist mir definitiv keine 20 Euro am Tag nur für Gerödel und auch keinen Müllhaufen am Grund wert.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



August schrieb:


> @Tommi-Engel wie ich sehe hast du ja auch Jigköpfe bei dir sieht so aus als hätte ich jetzt welche gefunden Unser Händler um die Ecke bitet diese mehr als doppelt so teuer an
> 
> jetzt habe ich nur vergessen wie das mit der größe war 3/0 oder 4/0 für nen 7,5 cm Kopyto
> 
> ...


 
3/0 #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mich nervt JEDER Köder, den ich abreiße, und 7 habe ich meist gar nicht dabei, von den benötigten Stahlvorfächern gar nicht zu reden. Nach 3 oder 4 oder allerspätestens 5 abgerissenen Ködern ist definitiv Feierabend. Solche Ködergräber erkläre ich dann auch kurzerhand zu (zumindest mit den mir bekannten Methoden) unbefischbar. Letztlich will ich ja "nur" einen Zander fangen und der ist mir definitiv keine 20 Euro am Tag nur für Gerödel und auch keinen Müllhaufen am Grund wert.



|good:

Gerade der letzte Punkt ist mir auch wichtig. 

Wir haben hier auch so ein paar Gräber, da wird der Köder dann halt höher geführt. Vielleicht fängt man so einen Fisch weniger aber dafür hat man kein halbes Kilo Plastik/Blei/Schnur Müll im Wasser versenkt.


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Zu den Gummis kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, das bei der Abnahmemenge
> nicht auch irgendwie ein Deal mit einem unser Partnerhändler möglich gewesen wäre.



naja, ich bin zwar kein Boardpartner habe mir aber vor nicht allzulanger Zeit einen kleinen zusätzlichen Ladenverkauf für Gummis eingerichtet. Ich kaufe die Kopytos bei Shadxperts. Den Ebay Preis von € 45,- für 100 Stk könnte ich nicht mitgehen, der Preis ist aus meiner Sicht kaufmännischer schwachsinn. Die Preise wie sie zb bei Camo und anderen angeboten werden finde ich ok und daran orientiere ich mich, wie Tommi (edit: sorry natürlich mit *i* ) schon sagt soll der Händler ja auch noch von was leben. Von daher glaube ich fast nicht das da viele Boardpartner scharf drauf gewesen wären ein solches Geschäft zu machen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Kann gut sein Slotti, wobei ich 45Cent für einen 7,5cm Kopyto eigentlich nicht "zu wenig" finde. Kann aber auch gut angehen, dass ich mich schon zu sehr an amerikanische Preise gewöhnt habe.


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Relax-Kopyto-BLS-3x3-7-5cm-Gummifisch-100-Stueck-waehlbar_W0QQitemZ270494484317QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter?hash=item3efaba475d

das sind 35 cent !!!  45cent kosten die 4 Zoll


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Die Preise bei Tommi sind schon in ordnung wenn ich bedenke das mein Händler 1 Euro für ein 10cm Kopyto bezahle und bei Tommi nur 0,65 cent...man kann die Sachen auch am Sonntag bei Tommi abholen...das nenne ich Service...


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Hi,
ich hatte mir vor 2 Wochen neue Kopyto´s beim Bode geholt , 5 St. für 3.99 Euro .
habe gerade mal auf seine Web Seite geschaut , da werden die überhaupt nicht angeboten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



Slotti schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Relax-Kopyto-BLS-3x3-7-5cm-Gummifisch-100-Stueck-waehlbar_W0QQitemZ270494484317QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter?hash=item3efaba475d
> 
> das sind 35 cent !!!  45cent kosten die 4 Zoll




Oh, okay mein Denkste


----------



## August (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Irgendwie ist das Thema an der Falschen Stelle und sollte besser unter Günstig Kaufen stehen 

mfg. August


----------



## prignitz_angler (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Die Preise bei Tommi sind schon in ordnung wenn ich bedenke das mein Händler 1 Euro für ein 10cm Kopyto bezahle und bei Tommi nur 0,65 cent...man kann die Sachen auch am Sonntag bei Tommi abholen...das nenne ich Service...



Das ist fair und gut Thema "Kundenbindung" #6

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, es kommt immer darauf an wieviel € beim Einkauf zur Verfügung stehen, die Dinger werden zu Massen produziert pro Stck im Verkauf keine 5 Cent bei Abnahme von 1000 Stck, 10000 Stck.??

Da ist jede Menge Gewinn drin, gerade als Onlinehändler, nimmt wenig Platz weg und verkauft sich gut #6


----------



## Bassattack (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Guten Tag an alle ich brauch mal eure Hilfe ,eventuel kein mir einer helfen ,ich bin gerade meine Baitcast rolle am zerlegen um sie zu reinigen komm aber kein stück weiter habe von meiner revo toro Abu garcia die kurbel und alle schrauben entfernt ,bekomm aber trotzdem die schalle oder Kape nicht ab um an den innen mekanismuss zu kommen.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ,(PS:an der |uhoh: an der wurfbremse klemt die kappe irgendwie )


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Hi,
und anstatt der Kurbel wolltest du einen Kopyto einbauen oder was ??
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassattack (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Nein Udo 561 ,ich versuch die Baitcast zu reinigen ,bin neu hir in Anglerboard


----------



## Bassattack (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie genau ich hir mit den Leuten hir schreiben kann ,oder den foren beitreten kann.


----------



## Bassattack (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Deswegen ich frag einfach mal soo vieleicht kann mir einer helfen


----------



## Udo561 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Hi,
dann stelle deine Frage doch im Unterforum Basteln und selbermachen , einfach oben links auf " Neues Thema " klicken und schon kannst du eine Überschrift zu deiner Frage einstellen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=2
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassattack (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

Danke Udo 561 ,werde ich sofort machen .#6


----------



## Frankia (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> habe ich. Das ist ein fairer und reeller Preis für einen Pfennigartikel wie den Gummifisch: 3,75$ für 50 Stück.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-x-50-Chart...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247 Hier in D wird mal wieder abgezockt.


 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich den schon mal angeschrieben. Wollte 4" Yellow Shads von ihm kaufen.

Ich glaube, er hatte sowas nicht im Angebot.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, es kommt immer darauf an wieviel € beim Einkauf zur Verfügung stehen,


 
Natürlich, wenn man mehr einkauft, bekommt man auch Rabatt, aber als kleiner Händelr ist das natürlich immer etwas schwierig.

PS. Deine Signatur kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor....:q


----------



## Frankia (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

pro Forumsgummifischsammelbestellung :vik:

..ich nehme 100 knallgelbe 4" :m


----------



## August (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstige Gummifische von Kopyto im Internet*

so leuts meine Bestellung bei dem 1.2.3 Händler ist Gestern angekommen und ich muß Sagen war nicht entäuscht alles hat Geklappt zwar hatte ich ne Falsche rechnung über einen Taschenwärmer bekommen  und 2 Kopytos waren eine nummer kleiner als die Anderen aber Superschnelle Lieferung und die Farben sind ein Traum 

zudem Keine China Kopytos sondern würkliche Originale somit kann ich nur meine Zufriedenheit hier Berichten 

mfg. August


----------

